# Ranger vs Nitro vs Skeeter



## carolinagreenhead

What's your preferred boat and why? We all know that Ranger is the most preferred boat over the years but the price point of Nitro demands a look. Skeeter is pretty much like a Ranger almost, or at least by price. What's your preferred boat?


----------



## T.P.

Ranger. Because it's the only one that can be called a Ranger.


----------



## Trutalk3

ranger best quality out there


----------



## 8pointduck

Triton. Because Ranger ain't the only one. Buy the way, they are owned by the same holding company now.Along with Stratos and Champion,which they incorporated with Stratos.


----------



## xxstang90

Id go with the closest to your house because that's where you will probably have it serviced. If boat X is closest to your house get boat X, you dont want to drive a long way every time you need it serviced. Also look at how big the front deck is from side to side. One boat might be a lot skinnier at the front- me I want all the room on the deck I can get, that's where I spend 90% of my boat time.


----------



## 8pointduck

Not many bad ones out there anymore. I know people who have all the ones mentioned and they have all proven to be great boats. Stang is right about going with the closest one.


----------



## BowShooter

I have a skeeter and love it but would own a ranger, triton, phoenix, basscat, stratos.... for me the motor is the mst important so i gotta have a yamaha


----------



## carolinagreenhead

BowShooter said:


> I have a skeeter and love it but would own a ranger, triton, phoenix, basscat, stratos.... for me the motor is the mst important so i gotta have a yamaha



I do like the Yamaha SHO motor. I also like Mercury as well. I wasn't thinking about it when I posted this but the Ranger z118 or z119 is supposed to have the same price point as the Nitro. I do like the way Rangers are made. I've watched the youtube video of the Ranger cut away boat several times. That speaks volumes in itself. I've never seen another manufacturer do a video like that.


----------



## BowShooter

The pro xs is a good motor to.


----------



## TroyBoy30

phoenix


----------



## carolinagreenhead

TroyBoy30 said:


> phoenix



Why Phoenix? I don't know much about them.


----------



## EZ Spin

I would recommend definably taking a test drive in all three (or more) as a boat is a huge investment. I was looking at Skeeter and Triton and drove both and several used Rangers when a friend who worked with me at the Operation One Voice event why I was not looking at Nitros. I test drove a Z8 and can honestly say it was smooth a ride as the rest at about $15,000 less (new) than any other simularly equipped boats with the same features that were 20 plus foot boats. I got all the features I wanted and a 250 Mercury, 101 Minn Kota, and full Humminbird Electronics and my back no longer gets beat up like it did in my old 18 foot boat. Go test drive them all and if you want to see more about my Z8 then PM me. Main thing is to get what you want if you plan to keep it 10 years or more like I do.


----------



## bandit819

The decision is up to you. The factors I considered before making up my mind were. Price, fuel economy of hull, what came standard, rough water ride, trailering ease, on water speed, ease of getting to anything to work on, warranty, overall ride comfort and fishing comfort. I got a Skeeter ZX190. It does everything I want it to do on big water and small, it has a 150 Yamaha V-max and will do almost 70(plenty fast for me), is good on fuel, handles like a dream. Every boat has pro's and cons Its a very personal choice and I wish you luck. Just get out there drive them all and see what you like. Just a suggestion but get everything you think you want on the boat when you buy it. It is still hard for me to drill holes in my boat.


----------



## turkeyhunter835

As said above there all great boats now,


----------



## ArkansasNative

Nitro. Best bang for your buck.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

Whatever boat I currently own is the best brand by far until I get another brand. At that point, I will know how naive I was in the past because the new one is the greatest on earth...


----------



## arcadedawg

*Nitro*

The best fisherman ever fishes out of a Nitro and always has.  I know Nitro sponsor him but I bet any boat company would sponsor KVD.


----------



## BowShooter

sum it all up its not the boat that catches fish!


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

arcadedawg said:


> The best fisherman ever fishes out of a Nitro and always has.  I know Nitro sponsor him but I bet any boat company would sponsor KVD.



....yea, it doesn't go any deeper than that....


----------



## 06 SB

BowShooter said:


> sum it all up its not the boat that catches fish!



Yup!  Just ask Rusty how he did at the Bayou Betty Tournament on Oconee last fall. 

The boat you currently own and can easily afford is the best one!

06


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

06 SB said:


> Yup!  Just ask Rusty how he did at the Bayou Betty Tournament on Oconee last fall.
> 
> The boat you currently own and can easily afford is the best one!
> 
> 06



Ill fish against you anytime funny guy. I wouldn't say I'm above bringing 3 dinks to weigh but really see no sense in it. If you really want a good laugh, let's each throw $100 into a pot & fish. You choose the lake. I've only fished 4 lakes in GA, so it's easy money for you brotha.


----------



## DuckHuntin101

Ranger triton or skeeter.. Nitro's resale value is horrible and they aren't made nearly as good as the ones I listed above


----------



## T.P.

Rusty Shakleford said:


> Ill fish against you anytime funny guy. I wouldn't say I'm above bringing 3 dinks to weigh but really see no sense in it. If you really want a good laugh, let's each throw $100 into a pot & fish. You choose the lake. I've only fished 4 lakes in GA, so it's easy money for you brotha.


----------



## Johnboy

I have owned the ones mentioned over the years, but the last three and current one is a Ranger and Lord willing will continue to own a Ranger from now on. You pay for what you get and Ranger by far has the best resale value.


----------



## Big Dank

T.P. said:


>


----------



## LTZ25

Sterling, but have owned a Ranger in the past. Both very high quality boats. But there are some others that are impressive , maybe River-Pro.


----------



## EugeneT

KVD fishes out of what ever boat pays him the most...And he started in a triton i think.I was also told his father own's a triton dealership.


----------



## aragorn1

Phoenix x2,  I like their layout, storage, and design.


----------



## tkaz

Ranger period! None of the others have the experience or resale value. I would consider phoenix if the brains stay around. Ranger is the total package. Stability, ride, comfort, speed. In that order definitly not the fastest  but I have not caught any bass running 80mph.


----------



## gamuddawg151

This question will get you a lot of different answers only you will know what's best for you . Get out on different ones and see which one fits you best . I run a nitro and love it been in several different brands none really that bad . I like different things about each you prolly will to . It's all personal preference . Ranger has one of the best resale values, triton has a pretty fast hull , nitro z -series has huge front decks ( very fishable) , skeeter has a decent ride. And I am sure someone will think I am wrong about everything I just listed . Good luck.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

I was online doing a little price comparison between the z118 & z119 comparing it to the z8 and z9. They are real close in the price point. It seems that Ranger has been the #1 selling boat for the last several years. It also seems that everyone agrees that Ranger has the best resale value. Skeeter seems to be an overpriced Ranger. Not that it's a bad boat or anything, they just seem to be a bit rich. Triton seems to have gone downhill a bit since it got sold. Maybe just my impressions.


----------



## aragorn1

Go on you tube and watch the Aaron Marten video where he shows features of his Phoenix.  His boat is decked out.  I am really impressed by these boats.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

Big Dank said:


>



I guess nobody's laughing anymore?


----------



## shadow2

I am currently in a Triton.  That being said I will strongly be looking at a Pheonix for my next rig as well.  Skeeters are out for me due to a lack of legroom around the counsole.


----------



## riprap

I have my ranger since '08. It's a 520. Solid as a rock. Since i really don't see them making much improvements other than changing the deck sizes I prolly will get a new engine when that time comes. I mean they can't make them any wider or you wont be able to trailer them going down the road. Also when you buy an older ranger all you need to worry about is the engine.


----------



## EZ Spin

Hey CGH,
I PM'd you but felt I should make this point on the board just to make a point...

The one thing to note in comparing the Ranger 118 and 119 to a Z8 and Z9 they are really two different classes of boats. That series of Ranger are 18.5 and 19.5 foot boats compared to the Z8 and Z9 which are both over 20 foot long and the beams are also wider on the Nitros. I have to imagine that the Nitro has more space to fish and also a smoother ride just because they are bigger boats (my Dad always told me there is no replacement for displacement). To have an apples to apples comparesion I would compare the 520 Comanche against the Z8 or Z9 as the Z8 has the same width and is 7 inches shorter where the Z9 is the exact same length and width. If you do the math then I think it would be a fairer compareson. Either that or compare the 118 to a Z7 as they are very close in size and width. One other point is a 118 has a maximum HP of 150 and my Z8 has a 250 so you are probably looking at a 60-63 MPH top end on the Ranger vs. the 73-76 MPH of the Z8. The Z8 would handle big rough water better. If you have not driven a Z series Nitro then you have not really experienced how good a Nitro is.


----------



## 06 SB

Rusty Shakleford said:


> I guess nobody's laughing anymore?



What you talkin bout Willis?  I was just giving you grief for talking smack at the launch and then not showing up for the weigh in!  I have no plans to take your money because I'd pick Allatoona in July when the spots are hiding but I know where the LMs hang out.  

Besides, I already bested you once.  It would not be gentlemanly to rub it in!  

06


----------



## carolinagreenhead

EZ Spin said:


> Hey CGH,
> I PM'd you but felt I should make this point on the board just to make a point...
> 
> The one thing to note in comparing the Ranger 118 and 119 to a Z8 and Z9 they are really two different classes of boats. That series of Ranger are 18.5 and 19.5 foot boats compared to the Z8 and Z9 which are both over 20 foot long and the beams are also wider on the Nitros. I have to imagine that the Nitro has more space to fish and also a smoother ride just because they are bigger boats (my Dad always told me there is no replacement for displacement). To have an apples to apples comparesion I would compare the 520 Comanche against the Z8 or Z9 as the Z8 has the same width and is 7 inches shorter where the Z9 is the exact same length and width. If you do the math then I think it would be a fairer compareson. Either that or compare the 118 to a Z7 as they are very close in size and width. One other point is a 118 has a maximum HP of 150 and my Z8 has a 250 so you are probably looking at a 60-63 MPH top end on the Ranger vs. the 73-76 MPH of the Z8. The Z8 would handle big rough water better. If you have not driven a Z series Nitro then you have not really experienced how good a Nitro is.



Thanks for that. I did overlook the size comparison and the motor size ratio. All very valid points. I think speed is only a concern when it comes to tournament fishing though, which I have never done. I'm looking for a boat I can feel safe on, it's not going to sink if something happens, big enough to take the wife and kids on, good fish ability and good fuel economy, and doesn't break the bank at $75g's.


----------



## Rgd

If you are over 6'3 you want be able to fit in any of the smaller  rangers.  That's why I went with a Phoenix.


----------



## Rusty Shakleford

06 SB said:


> What you talkin bout Willis?  I was just giving you grief for talking smack at the launch and then not showing up for the weigh in!  I have no plans to take your money because I'd pick Allatoona in July when the spots are hiding but I know where the LMs hang out.
> 
> Besides, I already bested you once.  It would not be gentlemanly to rub it in!
> 
> 06



Fair enough. I figured this was the answer I would get. I have no idea who you are but I definately know that no "smack" was talked by me. I posted a picture of some fish that I was on the week prior but don't recall any "smack" if you consider your glorious 3lbs weighed in "besting" my 3lbs that I threw back, I can live with that. Most people don't bother with the walk of shame of weighing 5lb bags but if you're proud of that than so be it. Anytime you want to fish just let me know, until then ill be hiding in the corner.



Back on topic. Just to shed some light on the famous KVD commercial. Yes, he could get any of the cookie cutters to sponsor him but in reality it has nothing to do with the boat. If he went with another brand he would have to get out of Johnny Morris's pocketbook. Lose nitro & you lose the entire BPS umbrella. It's pretty simple but some people just don't get it.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

I'd have to say Rusty's right, it's a money thing. KVD is a great angler and i really like him but he's got a good safety net.


----------



## shadow2

Rgd said:


> If you are over 6'3 you want be able to fit in any of the smaller  rangers.  That's why I went with a Phoenix.



That is a big reason that I will be staying with triton or going to a Phoenix.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

I looked at Phoenix website. To me they seemed about like Skeeter which left me fairly unimpressed. I don't know much about them so I'm not saying their not a good boat. Unimpressed nonetheless.


----------



## LTZ25

Nitro didn't help KVD in classic ,if you think all he gets is a boat from them you are mistaken. He's great don't get me wrong , but if he could get more $ driving a ranger , he'd have a cowboy hat.


----------



## diamondback

It was my understanding way back when he first started that his ,KVDs, father was a high up at bass pro/nitro.Thats why he has always been so loyal to them.Again this was just rumor back then .IMO I wouldnt base any decision on what paid pros drive.


----------



## alexmlane

carolinagreenhead said:


> I looked at Phoenix website. To me they seemed about like Skeeter which left me fairly unimpressed. I don't know much about them so I'm not saying their not a good boat. Unimpressed nonetheless.



I am not being rude when I say this but nearly all of your post refer to the internet and looking online. While it is a great resource to use, I would encourage you to get out and physically look, drive and fish out of a boat. Everyone is different and likes different things. Each make and model drives, rides and fishes totally different. 

When I was looking it was between a Ranger, Skeeter and Basscat. I originally drove a Skeeter ZX series and wasnt impressed. I was about to buy a Basscat Puma and then had an opportunity to drive a Skeeter i-class. It blew the others away and was perfect for what I wanted and loaded with options so I bought it and couldnt be happier. On my next boat, I will probably go with another Skeeter but wouldnt rule out a Basscat or Phoenix either.

The biggest thing, like a couple of others mentioned, is finding a reputable dealer near you that can service your boat/motor. I dont care what brand boat and motor you buy, they ALL tear up and have to be worked on.


----------



## BowShooter

The skeeters and phoenix are two COMPLETELY different boats


----------



## Rgd

BowShooter said:


> The skeeters and phoenix are two COMPLETELY different boats


----------



## carolinagreenhead

alexmlane said:


> I am not being rude when I say this but nearly all of your post refer to the internet and looking online. While it is a great resource to use, I would encourage you to get out and physically look, drive and fish out of a boat. Everyone is different and likes different things. Each make and model drives, rides and fishes totally different.
> 
> When I was looking it was between a Ranger, Skeeter and Basscat. I originally drove a Skeeter ZX series and wasnt impressed. I was about to buy a Basscat Puma and then had an opportunity to drive a Skeeter i-class. It blew the others away and was perfect for what I wanted and loaded with options so I bought it and couldnt be happier. On my next boat, I will probably go with another Skeeter but wouldnt rule out a Basscat or Phoenix either.
> 
> The biggest thing, like a couple of others mentioned, is finding a reputable dealer near you that can service your boat/motor. I dont care what brand boat and motor you buy, they ALL tear up and have to be worked on.



I completely agree, there is no substitute for actually looking and riding in them. No question there. I just haven't made it to that point yet. This is just the first stage of looking, plus asking questions here. I do appreciate everyone's comments. It's really helpful.


----------



## BigGaJon

Rgd said:


> If you are over 6'3 you want be able to fit in any of the smaller  rangers.  That's why I went with a Phoenix.



This is a very true statement. I am 6'4 240 and that is why I went with a bigger Ranger (21). Not tournament fishing or anything like that, but I want to be comfortable and feel safe when I am on the water. I didn't want to feel like I was riding "on the boat" as opposed to "in the boat".


----------



## 06 SB

Rusty Shakleford said:


> I posted a picture of some fish that I was on the week prior but don't recall any "smack" if you consider your glorious 3lbs weighed in "besting" my 3lbs that I threw back, I can live with that. Most people don't bother with the walk of shame of weighing 5lb bags but if you're proud of that than so be it. Anytime you want to fish just let me know, until then ill be hiding in the corner.



It is all good-natured ribbing and in fun.  This was my son's first experience in a tournament of any type and was excited about it.  I assumed that we would be dead last with our measily catch but could not just put them back for his sake.  I hope BB hosts another tournament this spring.  

If you're at the dinner the night before, I'll buy the first round!  

06


----------



## alexmlane

BowShooter said:


> The skeeters and phoenix are two COMPLETELY different boats



Would you mind elaborating on the differences you see in them? Also for clarification, can you tell me what models are you comparing between them? I know Skeeter currently offers 12 different bass boats under 4 models (FX, i-class, ZX & TZX). Phoenix has 6 different boats under 3 models (9 proXP, 7 proXP & 6xp).

I am a current Skeeter owner yet very interested in the Phoenix boats and looking for any personal info and opinions.  I have compared side by side both the FX and i-class to a 920proXP and I thought they were very comparable. Especially the FX and 920. I havent gotten an opportunity to ride or drive the Phoenix yet though. 

(sorry to hijack your thread carolinagreenhead, maybe we can both gain some knowledge out of a response).


----------



## aragorn1

According to Aaron Marten's video, Phoenix uses an aluminum gas tank eliminating fuel smell in their boats.  They also have a lazy Susan tackle storage, a dedicated rear rod locker for your tournament partner or nonboater, a removable second console that can be installed for partner protection or removed for maximum mobility during a tournament(nothing getting in the way so to speak).  There maybe some more features, but these are a few that caught my eye.  Phoenix is definitely worth considering if in the market for a new boat.  Phoenix will be at the top of my list when I replace my current boat one day.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

I saw a videos of Phoenix boats on their website. I saw the one for the lazy Susan. I wasn't impressed much. I like the idea but it looked like it could be problematic. This is only judging from a video though. No realtime knowledge. I did like the console feature though.


----------



## Stumpthumper

carolinagreenhead said:


> I completely agree, there is no substitute for actually looking and riding in them. No question there. I just haven't made it to that point yet. This is just the first stage of looking, plus asking questions here. I do appreciate everyone's comments. It's really helpful.



I get what you are saying, and yes you need to do a little  homework before you start your hunt for a boat. But don't over do the homework! Like you referenced, actually riding in boat is the only way you really learn what you like and until this happens you're kind of spinning your wheels. On paper something may seem like the perfect boat (read an add from any manufacturer and they will tell you that!), but taking a 20 minute ride speaks more than hours and hours of research. You need to figure out what you want to spend and go from there. Having rode in and driven in just about eveything from Trackers to Gamblers, I promise you that you need to experience the boat for yourself before you spend much time comparing, anaylizing, etc. I'll reference Rangers here just because.  Personally, I'm completely unimpressed with the majority of Rangers. Driven them, riden in them, and fished out of them.  Only thing I really like about them is the fact that once you set them down in the water, they hold their position well and don't seem to be pushed around by wind, wake as easily as some. This is important quality in a bass boat, but unfortunately many ride like this too... Ride, performance, and layout I wasn't impressed.  I can name serveral other boats that embarrass Ranger in all these categories and for less money. Other's will argue this to the death and hollar about resale, etc. and that is fine. Nothing wrong them, but they are not your only option if you want a quality boat anymore, just ask Platinum Equity..... 
Point is after many, many trips with friends who owned Rangers, Skeeters, Phoenix's, etc. I learned what I liked and went from there.  Glad I did, probably saved me a good bit of cash!  Like others have referenced check and re-check the motor if you are buying used!  Buy the most boat you can get for the money and get out and enjoy it. 

Good luck man!


----------



## Old_Dirt

Ranger, it's a family tradition.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

Stumpthumper said:


> I get what you are saying, and yes you need to do a little  homework before you start your hunt for a boat. But don't over do the homework! Like you referenced, actually riding in boat is the only way you really learn what you like and until this happens you're kind of spinning your wheels. On paper something may seem like the perfect boat (read an add from any manufacturer and they will tell you that!), but taking a 20 minute ride speaks more than hours and hours of research. You need to figure out what you want to spend and go from there. Having rode in and driven in just about eveything from Trackers to Gamblers, I promise you that you need to experience the boat for yourself before you spend much time comparing, anaylizing, etc. I'll reference Rangers here just because.  Personally, I'm completely unimpressed with the majority of Rangers. Driven them, riden in them, and fished out of them.  Only thing I really like about them is the fact that once you set them down in the water, they hold their position well and don't seem to be pushed around by wind, wake as easily as some. This is important quality in a bass boat, but unfortunately many ride like this too... Ride, performance, and layout I wasn't impressed.  I can name serveral other boats that embarrass Ranger in all these categories and for less money. Other's will argue this to the death and hollar about resale, etc. and that is fine. Nothing wrong them, but they are not your only option if you want a quality boat anymore, just ask Platinum Equity.....
> Point is after many, many trips with friends who owned Rangers, Skeeters, Phoenix's, etc. I learned what I liked and went from there.  Glad I did, probably saved me a good bit of cash!  Like others have referenced check and re-check the motor if you are buying used!  Buy the most boat you can get for the money and get out and enjoy it.
> 
> Good luck man!



Sounds like good solid advise. I greatly appreciate it. I agree about getting out and looking at them. It's easy to make assumptions about a boat from the internet. We all know what assumptions are like. I would like to hear what you think about some of the others besides Ranger. I am not set on any boat.


----------



## aragorn1

Stumpthumper, good advice, what boat did you end up going with?


----------



## riprap

If you know someone who has fished as a non boater, like in top six tournaments and stuff, they will give you an honest opinion. The longer and wider the boat the better the ride and fishability, on any boat.


----------



## shaftslinger24

I am in the market for a boat as well.. being a co-angler in the BFL's I have had the opportunity to ride in rangers, tritons, skeeters, and nitros.. they all have their positives and negatives. I can say in a completely unbiased position, that so far, the rangers have the majority of my attention. However, I made a call and will be riding in a Phoenix next week because I am very interested in them as well.


----------



## riprap

Another thing to consider (since I am a pessimist) is how easy can you get to something if it goes out. In my ranger I can get to all my batteries easy. My bilge pumps and areators are easy to get to and replace. I have had to replace both areators. By removing the spare prop holder I can access all this stuff. The sonar transducer is down there too, and you have to stand on your head almost to change it out. I have my 4th battery on my spare prop holder since I have a 36 volt trolling motor. The panel at the consol is easy to remove and my fuses are in the rod box in front of the drivers console. My trolling motor is wired straight (may be a common thing now). The plugs were always shorting out on my other boats.


----------



## Luckybuck

In the past Rangers resale value was much better than anything out there, not sure if this still applies today or not.  I have fished out of different boats and there are + and - for all boats.


----------



## Stumpthumper

carolinagreenhead said:


> Sounds like good solid advise. I greatly appreciate it. I agree about getting out and looking at them. It's easy to make assumptions about a boat from the internet. We all know what assumptions are like. I would like to hear what you think about some of the others besides Ranger. I am not set on any boat.



I think serveral companies make a good boat these days.  I think Phoenix makes a great boat.  A friend has the 721 and I have been impressed with it so far.  Lay out is well thought out and for a big boat, it drives very light in the water. Fairly quick too. Honestly, it the first boat that I've been fishout of in while that seemed to be just as advertised.  The lazy susan storage seems to be work well and has no play when it spins.  Pretty cool. 
Skeeters are nice too. The bigger zx's and fx's ride very well. Tons of deck space too. 
If you like something that turns heads, check out a Gambler/Sterling.  Awesome hulls, tons of deck space and storage and fun to ride in.  Fast boats too. If manufacturing quality is top priority, these are worth a peek.
For the money, Stratos makes good boat.  They offer a lot performance and good fishability. Set up properly, they can get up and run a bit too. Decent storage and pretty body lines on the hull. 
These are just first boats that came to mind that I have spend enough time in to really get a feel for. 

Aragorn1,
I ended up buying a Stratos 294 Evolution. Like I said, they just offer a lot of boat for the money.  Plus, I like a boat that really gets up on pad and that you actually have to "drive".  Most box boats are basically made to hop and go, and don't require a whole lot of driver input to really learn to drive. I like something that needs more input. It took a couple weeks of getting to learn this 294, but it is a lot of fun to drive now that I have it dialed in.


----------



## LTZ25

Phoenix has a very good boat , also they have brought many innovations to bass boating like for instance a removable second console among other things . How long has ranger been building bass boats without any forward thinking. ( don't get all mad because I had a z and loved it). But with this new competition I beleave ranger will inprove and put out a more up to date boat. Company's like Phoenix are hungry and it shows with there leadership .


----------



## riprap

I do believe the newer rangers have a console that can be removed fairly easy. They have some rubber plugs or something to cover the holes.


----------



## Fluxus

*I like Nitro*

Before I say why I bought a Nitro, let me acknowledge a few excellent points already made:  1) Fish don't care what boat you drive.  2) There is no replacement for displacement.

My previous boat was 17'4" with a 150 Mercury.  It was a beater, but she served me well.  I fish Lanier almost exclusively.  And, after May, that boat couldn't handle the wake caused by the numerous 30+' motor yachts that come out in droves after 10:00 a.m.  I needed a bigger boat.

I have a Nitro 290 Sport with a 225 Mercury.  It's a fish/ski and probably not what you're looking for since it's not 100% dedicated to maximizing space for fishing.  It is a good fishing boat, but the Zs are better.  However, all Nitro boats have very impressive storage... very clever use of space.  I've got baitwells forward and aft.  It'll hold 8 rods up to 7'6" in length.

That said, I've never seen a bass boat I didn't like.  Where and how you fish will determine the "best" boat for you.

Also, as an aside, I enjoyed the  action.


----------



## Triton Mike

carolinagreenhead said:


> What's your preferred boat and why? We all know that Ranger is the most preferred boat over the years but the price point of Nitro demands a look. Skeeter is pretty much like a Ranger almost, or at least by price. What's your preferred boat?



If you want to do a demo ride in my z9 let me know..  I agree with Stumpthumper  you can do all the paper work you want but until you ride and fish out of a boat you won't know what you like and dislike.  There are advantages and disadvantages and likes and dislikes for every boat on the market.    Ride, fish and then decide.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

pm sent Mike.


----------



## carolinagreenhead

Anyone seen this? I know there are lemons in every boating line but some of these are unreal.
http://tracker-marine-group.****edconsumer.com/nitro-boat-trailers-fall-apart-20120606323029.html


----------



## aragorn1

I have never heard of anyone elses boat trailers literally falling apart.  It does make me wonder.


----------



## riprap

Your boat will go through more on the highway than it ever will in the water.


----------

